# Missy - What a waste of a beautiful girl



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss. I lost my 5-year-old AQH gelding in 2002 and i still cannot get over it. So young!! Is there something that made them both colic? Again, Im so sorry but shes in horsey heaven!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I'm really sorry for your loss of Misty.  She was gorgeous!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I ended up losing my first mustang to colic.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I lost my mare, Star, last year to colic and I feel your pain.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

awwwww =[ im so sorry
i cannot imagine what that would be like...i remember when i was in france, and lou-boyy had a colic, and my parents didnt tell me at the time, and when i got back they told me and even though he recovered perfectly fine, i was so so so distraught at the sheer thought that i couldve lost him...
now its really hard to go away because im really afraid something will happen to him and he will die and i wont be there to say goodbye to him =[


----------

